# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Bikepark Marburg Konkurs

## prolink88

ein Slowenischer Freund hat mir gesagt das Pohorje vorrige Woche Konkurs angemeldet hat
ich hoffe das es nächstes Jahr wieder weitergeht
angeblich sind Russische investoren an dem Gebiet interresiert

----------


## mankra

Auch wenn ich selber nimmer fahre, Shit.

Ist nun "nur" der Bikepark insolvent oder die Lift-Gesellschaft?

----------


## pAz

ich hab ghoert die lifte mangels gaeste im winter...

----------


## noox

Steht auch hier:

https://www.facebook.com/bikeparkpoh...type=1&theater




> Bike Park Pohorje - BIKE GREEN
> 
> Dear customers,
> 
>  We want to inform you that Bike Park Pohorje is not operating until  further notice. We will keep you updated on potential changes.
> 
>  Thank you for your understanding!

----------


## prolink88

Es betrifft das ganze gebiet
Hotel und Bikepark
versorgung ist bereits eingestellt worden(wasser,strom)

----------


## Tyrolens

Oh je, das wird jetzt wohl sehr sehr schwierig werden.
Ist ja nicht Österreich, wo dann der Staat mit ein paar Millionen einspringt. 

Nach dem letzten Winter/Sommer wundert mich das aber auch nicht.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Echt arg. Wenn ich mich dran erinnere, dass man Anfang der Saison dort nicht mal einen Parkplatz bekommen hat, wenns schön war.
Hoffentlich findet sich da wer, der das kauft. 
Aber mit der nicht vorhanden Streckenpflege haben die sich selber abgeschossen.

----------


## MadMag

Schade, wieder ein Hammer Bikepark weniger  :Frown:  Maribor war schon zweimal ein Fixtermin bei der Bikewoche, die Anreise aus Tirol ist ja auch nicht die kürzeste ...

Und wenn das mit den russischen Investoren stimmt, dann glaube ich, dass die eher auf den Wintersport setzen und sich weniger mit dem Gravity-Mountainbikebereich beschäftigen werden. Aber ich hoffe, dass ich mich irre und lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren  :Big Grin: 




> Aber mit der nicht vorhanden Streckenpflege haben die sich selber abgeschossen.


Naja, wo kein Geld, da keine Streckenpflege  :Frown:  Letzte Augustwoche konnten wir aber über den Zustand der Strecken nicht jammern, die waren gut in Schuss. Auch die Obstacles machten einen "frischen" Eindruck. Da war Leogang weitaus schlimmer, obwohl hier das Geld "lockerer" in der Hosentasche sitzt  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wir haben uns aber auch gewundert, warum das Bikecamp so verwahrlost war und genau zwei Camper am Parkplatz standen. Sonst musste man sich um jeden Zentimeter Platz "streiten" ...

----------


## Sethimus

wenn die konkurs sind wird das ganze doch vom konkursverwalter meistbietend versteigert. ideale chance fuer nen crowdfunded bikepark wenn man den "russen" nicht das feld ueberlassen will  :Wink:

----------


## Gonzo0815

> wenn die konkurs sind wird das ganze doch vom konkursverwalter meistbietend versteigert. ideale chance fuer nen crowdfunded bikepark wenn man den "russen" nicht das feld ueberlassen will


Ganz so einfach is es leider nicht! Die Versteigerung (bzw. der meistbietende bekommts) ist der allerletzte Ausweg. Zumindest wenn´s in SLO auch so gemacht wird wie bei uns in Österreich. 
Abgesehen davon ist es zwar eine romantische Idee, aber nicht mehr. 

Bleibt zu hoffen das die Russen ähnlich wie am Semmering neuen Wind in die Sache bringen und den Bikepark weiter betreiben. Leider wirds noch öfter so sein das die Schneelosen Winter den Seilbahngesellschaften den Zahn ziehen, siehe Petzen.

----------


## gorgonzola

Da Semmering gehört Russen? Wann ist das passiert?

----------


## Gonzo0815

Gehören weiß i jetzt net, aber sind mit Investitionen mit drinnen. Zu wie vielen % kann ich net sagen. Aber das ist voriges Jahr irgendwann über die Bühne gegangen. 
Das Panhans renovieren sie komplett, die Pizzeria am Parkplatz wurde wiederbelebt und mit der Wartung war es heuer am Semmering fast perfekt. Also find ich das gar nicht so verkehrt!

----------


## willi

War glaub ich ein Ukrainer. Irgendeine Schweizer Investorgruppe ist auch dabei. Wer und was bei dennen wen gehört weiß aber eh keiner so genau :Wink:

----------


## noox

Ich war heuer nur einmal Semmering und war positiv überrascht, dass sich da was tut. 

Mit  einem entsprechenden Angebot kann man eine Stunde vor Wien sicher was  Interessantes auf die Beine stellen, was auch angenommen wird und sich  so finanzieren lässt. Sicher werden die wenigsten eine Woche bleiben,  wie das im Westen so üblich ist, aber Kurzurlaube liegen sowieso im  Trend.




> wenn die konkurs sind wird das ganze doch vom konkursverwalter meistbietend versteigert. ideale chance fuer nen crowdfunded bikepark wenn man den "russen" nicht das feld ueberlassen will


Hängt ja viel mehr dran als nur der Bikepark. Wenn die Gondel sowieso läuft, kannst einen Bikepark sicher gewinnbringend betreiben - grad Maribor, der ja wirklich sehr beliebt ist.

----------


## Tyrolens

> Hängt ja viel mehr dran als nur der Bikepark. Wenn die Gondel sowieso läuft, kannst einen Bikepark sicher gewinnbringend betreiben - grad Maribor, der ja wirklich sehr beliebt ist.


Da bin ich sehr skeptisch.

----------


## noox

> Da bin ich sehr skeptisch.


meinst du, dass alle Bikeparks querfinanziert sind?  (Beherbergungsbetriebe) Oder dass die anderen nur zum Spaß gebaut werden?

----------


## Tyrolens

Oder die Betreiber von der Hand in den Mund leben....

Hast du dir schon mal ausgerechnet, wie viele Karten du verkaufen musst, um nur die variablen Kosten zu decken, ganz zu schweigen von den Fixkosten? Ohne Subventionierung oder Sponsoring wird das sehr schwierig.
Wie es in AUT läuft, issen wir ja. Da stecken meistens die TVBs dahinter.

----------


## willi

Zumindest am Semmering gibt es einen haufen Wanderer. Das ist sicher eine Einnahmequelle.

Und so wenig Biker sind dort auch nicht oben.
Die nähe zu Wien hilft dabei sicher.

----------


## da Steff

ist der Park und Lifte jetzt schon geschlossen?wir wollten eig nächstes wochenende runter

----------


## noox

> Oder die Betreiber von der Hand in den Mund leben....
> 
> Hast du dir schon mal ausgerechnet, wie viele Karten du verkaufen musst, um nur die variablen Kosten zu decken, ganz zu schweigen von den Fixkosten? Ohne Subventionierung oder Sponsoring wird das sehr schwierig.
> Wie es in AUT läuft, issen wir ja. Da stecken meistens die TVBs dahinter.


Naja, es muss trotzdem der Ticket-Verkauf die Haupteinahmequelle sein.

Der TVB finanziert sich ja von den Mitgliedern. Wenn du 2 Tage Bikepark fährst, also 50-60 Euro für die Tickets ausgibst, gibst vielleicht noch 35 für Übernachtung, 25 für Essen 10 beim Spar und im Schnitt 5 bei der Tankstelle aus. (Oder fast nix, wennst im Bus übernachtest.)

Von diesen 75 Euro gelangt nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz in den TVB - also von deiner Übernachtung kommen ganz grob geschätzt nur ein paar Euro zum Bikepark-Betreiber. Die Lifttickets sind da sicher der größte Teil.

Zum Spaß investieren die Bergbahnen auch net in Bikeparks. Klar gibt es sicher auch Parks, die mehr aus persönlicher Überzeugung als auch Hoffnung auf's große Geld entstanden sind (Hopfgarten, Samerberg, ...) Dann gibt es sicher einige, die langfristig sicher Kohle machen - und natürlich auch enige, wo's sicher (noch) draufzahlen - oder zusperren. 


Also kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass da großartig subventioniert wird. Vielleicht bei der initialen Errichtung oder späteren Erweiterungen, dass es da Förderungen gibt. Aber für den Betrieb kann ich's mir nicht vorstellen. 

Sponsoring ist ja Teil des Konzepts. Also das zähl ich ja zum erfolgreichen Betrieb dazu.

ABer vielleicht gibt's ja noch ein paar Förderer wie mich, die knapp 400 Euro für die Gravit-Card zahlen und dann die letzten 100 Euro net nützen ...  :Wink:

----------


## mankra

> Aber mit der nicht vorhanden Streckenpflege haben die sich selber abgeschossen.


Die paar DHler mehr oder weniger, spielen da keine Rolle, erst Recht, wenn jeder 2. eine Jahreskarte nutzt, welche pro Jahr und Park vielleicht 100,- bringt.

Ein paar Reisebusse, mit Einzelfahr Tikets und es ist der gleiche Umsatz erziehlt.

Wird wohl die Finanzierung der neuen Liftanlage in Kombination mit den schwachen Wintern zusammengefallen sein.
Mit einem Ausgleich, kann sein, daß wieder ein kostendeckender Betrieb möglich ist.

----------


## noox

Winter ist halt schon noch mal ganz was anderes - zumindest in AUT. Die Liftkarten kosten nochmals um 30% mehr. Insgesamt sind's auch viel mehr Leute. Pro Tag und natürlich die ganze Saison durch. Häufig mit ganzer Urlaubswoche. Beim MTB ist das ja eher die Ausnahme.

Wenn dann der Winter keinen Schnee bringt, dann hast viel höhere Kosten und viel weniger Einnahmen. Zumindest bie uns ist meistens der Winter das deutlich wichtigere Geschäft - und dort, wo es das nicht ist, kämpfen die Lifte eh mit Zusperren.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ein TVB soll ja Maßnahmen setzen, die den Tourismus anregen und wird aus der Ortstaxe finanziert. Also sozusagen aus Steuergeldern. Da geht es nicht um Rendite, sondern mehr um Politik. SFL wird den Bikepark nie aus den Liftkartenverkäufen finanzieren können. Da müsste man erst mal 60.000 Liftkarten verkaufen, nur um mal die Fixkosten rein zu bekommen. Ohne Verzinsung!

----------


## noox

Mit den 60.00(0 Liftkarten bist größenordnungsmäßig vermutlich eh ziemlich gut dabei (also ca. 1,5-2 Mio). Ich schätze, dass die langfristig 1000 Karten pro Woche verkaufen (200 pro WE und Feiertag) In 5 Monaten sind das über 20.000. Und selbst wenn es nur 500 sind, dann haben wir 10.000 pro Saison.

Dazu Sponsorengelder. Teils werden auch Verleih und Guiding vom Bikeparkbetreiber betrieben. 

Pro Übernachtung zahlst 1-2 Euro Ortstaxe. 1-2 Euro im Vergleich zu 60 Euro für die Liftkarte (2 Tage Biken + 1 Tag Übernachtung). Dazu kommt noch eine Tourismus-Abgabe, dei jeder Unternehmer zahlen muss - je nach Art des Unternehmens unterschiedliche Sätze (also umso mehr man vom Tourismus profitiert, umso höher der Prozentsatz). Wobei ich aber glaub, dass dieses Jahr ans Land geht - zumindest hebt das das Land ein. Da kommt natürlich schon Geld zusammen. 

Aber wenn man davon ausgeht, dass z.B: der typische Bikepark-Besucher mind. doppelt so viel für Liftkarten ausgibt, als für alles andere und wenn für alles andere auch andere Leistungen gebracht werden (Essen, Übernchtung, ...) - wie kann dann vom anderen Kuchen so ein großer Brocken von der Finanzierung übernommen werden?

Die Tourismussverbände schauen ja eher, dass sie Veranstaltungen machen. Da bleiben dann die Besucher nicht nur einen Tag sondern übernachten 1-3 Tage, was dann dem ganzen Ort was bringt.

Etwas anderes ist es in Saalbach mit der Jokercard. Saalbach ist aber auch nicht so der typische Bikepark. Auf der Planai haben sie das mit der Sommercard wieder deutlich reduziert (man bekommt nur mehr eine Vergünstigung). Angeblich sind damals nämlcih die durchschnittlichen Einnahmen pro Karte einfach zu stark gesunken. Wobei damals auch die Ausgaben z.B. nicht mit Fiss vergleichbar waren.

----------


## Tyrolens

1.000 Karten pro Wochenende? Ist das realistisch? Wäre ja der Hammer! 

In Italien läuft es oft so, dass die Hotels die Trailpflege übernehmen. Die locken halt die Kundschaft damit an. Übernachtungen bringen Geld. An einem Wochenende sind das schnell mal 150 bis 200 Euro pro Person. Da sieht die Rechnung dann schon anders aus. 
Personalkosten darfst nicht vergessen. Ein größerer Park braucht ein, zwei Personen nur für die Wartung usw...

Kirchberg ist , glaube ich, zu 100% vom TVB finanziert. Die haben auch in Hopfgarten dazu gezahlt...

----------


## noox

ich hab geschrieben 1000 pro Woche. Ich glaub, dass das mind. das Ziel ist. Saisonkarten bringen sicher weniger. Halbtageskarten auch. In Leogang stehen an den besten WEs 100 Leute und mehr in der Schlange....

----------


## Tyrolens

Unter der Woche ist ja in den meisten Parks kaum was los. Das kommt erst, wenn das Angebot so groß ist, dass man eben auch mehr als zwei, drei Tage ausfüllen kann...
Im Vergleich zu dem, was sich im Winter abspielt, halt noch immer sehr wenig, wenn man sich jetzt die wirklich großen Skigebiete ansieht... SFL wird nicht so weit von der Millionengrenze (Nachtigungen) weg sein...

----------


## noox

In den Ferien ist es gar nicht so wenig, was unter der Woche los ist. Aber ist auch Wetterabhängig.

Ja, wegen Bikepark alleine werden nicht so viele Nächtigungen generiert. Da müssen dann Events her. Vermutlich geht auch beider etwas älteren Generation mehr, die aber auch schon mehr Richtung Touren-Biken unterwegs ist.

Was aber grad da in der Gegend rund um Fiss, Nauders, Ischgl cool ist, dass ma da super feine Pensionen für um die 30 Euro inkl. Frühstück bekommt.

In Saalbach ist's bei ähnlicher Leistung eine Spur teurer, dafür ist das Angebot mit der Jokercard unschlagbar. In Ischgl gibt's das auch und in Nauders kostet die Tageskarte nur 20 bzw. eine 3-Tageskart nur 36.   In Fiss wird halt deutlich mehr Geld in den Park gesteckt.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ich glaube, mit dem richtigen Angebot würden schon mehr Menschen auch mal eine Woche bleiben, obwohl die Branche ja selber sagt, dass der Trend in Richtung verlängertes Wochenende geht. Also zb von Do bis So oder so. 
SFL wäre gar nicht so weit weg von sei einem Angebot. Nauders ist ja jetzt dabei und falls jemand auch noch Touren fährt...

----------


## noox

Ja - da müssten sich die Gebiete zusammentun und das aktiv bewerben. Für eine Woche im selben Park ist das Angebot bei uns noch zu deutlich zu klein.

----------


## Tyrolens

Und dann sind wir wieder bei dem, was so wichtig ist: Das Gesamtpaket muss passen.
Selbst im Wintergeschäft ist das so: Piste alleine reicht schon lange nicht mehr. Darum geht es auch den mittelgroßen Skigebieten hier so schlecht. Die kleinen hingegen sind oft spezialisiert (auf Kinder mit Rundumservice zum Beispiel), da sieht es schon wieder besser aus. 
Es müssten halt alle mal an einem Strang ziehen, aber das kommt bei uns eher selten vor. 

Zusammengefasst könnte man also doch sagen: Von einem Bikepark alleine kann vermutlich niemand leben, aber wer ein gutes Mountainbike-Gesamtkonzept hin bekommt, der kann profitieren. Die Südtiroler versuchen ja derzeit einiges in diese Richtung (Latsch...)

----------


## klamsi

In Leogang sollen ja die MTBer (oder is es doch das gesamte Sommergeschäft?) für 15% des Jahresumsatzes der Bergbahnen verantwortlich sein. Bei 270000 Fahrten (Meinens damit eigentlich Fahrten oder verkaufte Tickets?) im Sommer 2013 und davon 160000 durch MTBer is des ja ned ganz schlecht aber gegen den Winter mit 4,6 Mio Fahrten halt doch lächerlich.
In Whistler dürfte lt. Jahresbericht das Sommergeschäft übrigens auch 15% des Jahresumsatzes ausmachen. Aber das stehen ja meines Wissens nach nicht nur die Umsätze der Bergbahnen drinnen sondern auch jene aus Hotelerie, Gastronomie usw.
Aber Leogang & Saalbach bzw. Whistler sind halt richtige Tourismus Gebiete. Da können so Tagesausflugsziele wie es Maribor wahrscheinlich auch ist wohl nicht mithalten. Noch dazu wenns kein Wintergeschäft gibt das sich wohl selbst wenns eines gäbe nicht anähernd mit jenem von Leogang vergleichen lässt.

Und wie hats ein Tiroler Tourismus bzw. Seilbahnen CEO so schön gesagt: "summer can be a nice extra income,
but it can‘t - in any way - compensate for big problems in winter."

Aber mal a andere Frage, weiss jemand was so a Seilbahn im Betrieb kostet?

Wens interessiert, die Zahlen stammen aus diesen Artikeln:
salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2647273/
www.meinbezirk.at/saalfelden-...n-d830450.html

Edit: 


> Zusammengefasst könnte man also doch sagen: Von einem Bikepark alleine kann vermutlich niemand leben, aber wer ein gutes Mountainbike-Gesamtkonzept hin bekommt, der kann profitieren.


Wenn man sich Whistler genauer ansieht dann dürften die das verstanden haben.

----------


## noox

Ich sehe es nicht so: Ein Bikepark sollte schon vom Bikepark leben können. Ich denke da an Fiss, Leogang, Semmering, Planai, ...

Wie das in Saalbach & Co passiert, weiß ich auch nicht. Durch die Jokercard wird in das Tal sicher deutlich mehr Geld reingetragen als es ohne werden würde. Weil man eher dort übernachtet, eher dort ein paar Tage Urlaub macht. Allerdings gibt man ja auch Geld für Leistungen aus, die gebracht werden und die etwas kosten. D.h. für den Bikepark-Betrieb bleibt nicht mehr so viel übrig. Die Bergbahnen werden aber vermutlich genug Kohle haben, Mit Liftkarten für Tagesgäste, mit dem Anteil für die Jokercards kommt doch etwas rein und die Investition in die Parks werden ja schrittweise getätigt (Streckenbau).

----------


## noox

Also für 2014 hatten sie sich mehr als 300.000 Fahrten erwartet. 10 Runs fahren doch wenige. Einzelfahrten mit Jokercard oder Löwencard kommen sicher dazu. Sehr viele werden die Garvity Card oder Leogang/Saalbach Saisonkarte haben. Aber vermutlich kommt man da schon in die Region von 40.000 - 50.000 Tages- und 4 Stunden Karten (inkl. Gravity und Jokercard)

Edit 300.000 Fahrten sind vermutlich alle zusammen. (Ist nicht so eindeutig in diesem Artikel) Die Frage ist, was 60% ist. Umsatz, Anzahl Fahrten, Anzahl verkaufter Karten ...

Aber der Umsatz mit den Bikepark-Karten müsste trotzdem so im Bereich 0,5 bis 1,5 Mio sein.


Edit2:  160.000 Biker-Fahrten. Dann sind wir eher am unteren Ende meiner vagen Hochrechnung.

----------


## noox

Mir kommt vor, dass damals, als Leogang oder Saalbach in das Geschäft eingestiegen ist, ein paar der Verantwortlichen in Whistler waren und sich das angesehen hatten. Ich glaub die Dita hat mir damals schon gesagt, dass die im Sommer mehr Besucher(? - vermutlich  Besucher) als im Winter hatten. 

events.whistler.com/about-whi...-and-research/
2008/09 hatten sie 815.000 Besucher im Winter und 1.3 Mio im Sommer!

Durch die Olympischen Spiele wird sicher auch im Winter mehr los sein - auch vom Schnee war's die letzten Jahre nicht schlecht. Ich vermute aber, dass der Zuwachs im Sommer seit 2008 mindestens so groß war. 

Als ich 2008 dort war, war auch schon extrem viel los im Vergleich zu hier. Wir hatten in der ersten Woche nicht das beste Wetter (kein Regen, aber eher bewölkt, teils kalt. In der zweiten dann schön sonnig und warm). 2010 war's sehr heiß. Eigentlich ziemlich zur gleichen Zeit der 2. Woche von 20108. Unglaublich wieviel da los war. Zu den Spitzenzeiten sind die Fahrer permanent im 5-10 m Abstand ins Ziel gefahren (bei einer von den 2 Zieleinfahrten). Dabei haben die ja im Sommer bis 20:00 offen.

----------


## klamsi

Gerüchte nachdem das Sommergeschäft in Whistler jenes vom Winter übertrifft gibts ja (Stand mal im orf.at und im schweizer Tagesanzeiger). Aber aus dem jährlichen Geschäftsbericht geht das für mich so nicht hervor. Im Bericht für das Jahr 2013 steht:


> "Industry leading summer business: our summer business is a mirror of our winter business, except it is focused on mountain biking, hiking and sightseeing, and now accounts for 15% of our total revenue. We believe that increasing summer visitation to Whistler provides strong growth potential for us;"


Aber womöglich gibts da noch andere Zahlen oder besonderheiten die ich übersehen habe.

----------


## noox

> Und wie hats ein Tiroler Tourismus bzw. Seilbahnen CEO so schön gesagt: "summer can be a nice extra income,
> but it can‘t - in any way - compensate for big problems in winter."


In den Bikeparks bei uns bist nach 2 bis max. 3 Tagen durch. Chancen für längere Aufenthalte haben eher noch die Tourengebiete. Aber selbst da würde ich in einer Woche mind. 3 Destinationen anfahren. Im Winter kannst auch viel mehr Leute transportieren, es kostet nochmals mehr und es ist richtiger Urlaub, wo die Leute viel mehr Geld ausgeben. Biker geben auch deutlich weniger für Unterkünfte aus. Skifahren tun natürlich auch die ganz Geldigen, die sich auch das 4-Stern-Hotel leisten. Beim Biken ist das eher die Ausnahme. 




> Wenn man sich Whistler genauer ansieht dann dürften die das verstanden haben.


Whistler ist halt was ganz anderes, weil da EINE große Firma dahinter steht. Die Liftkarten kosten dort auch richtig viel. 55 CAD für Tageskarte (38,- Euro). Halbwegs günstig ist die Triple-Play card:
169,- CAD für drei Tag, 39 für jeden weiteren Tag (118 EUR/27, 3 EUR). 
(kommt mir jetzt gar nimmer so schlimm vor - da war damals der Unterschied zu uns größer).

Im Winter wird's zach: 2000 CAD für die Saisonkarte. Auf die Schnelle habe ich jetzt grad gefunden: 225 CAD für eine Zweitgageskarte in der Hauptsaison, wenn du das jetzt online in Package mit einer Überanchtung bestellst!

----------


## klamsi

Nur kurz zur Klarstellung:




> Zusammengefasst könnte man also doch sagen: Von einem Bikepark alleine kann vermutlich niemand leben, aber wer ein gutes Mountainbike-Gesamtkonzept hin bekommt, der kann profitieren.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Wenn man sich Whistler genauer ansieht dann dürften die das verstanden haben.


Meine Aussage bezieht sich auf jene von Tyrolien und stützt sich auf die Aussagen einer Studie der MBTA 2006 in der es heißt:




> Although one might draw the conclusion that the lift accessed Whistler Bike Park draws most riders to Whistler, the survey showed that just over half of the Whistler Valley riders indicated cycling was an important trip motivator (i.e. 52% gave cycling a 4 or 5 on a 1 to 5 scale of importance where 5 represents cycling being the only reason for taking a trip), illustrating the importance of the municipal trail system. Furthermore, the survey found that there was less than 10% cross over between Whistler Bike Park riders and those on the Whistler Valley Trails reinforcing the notion that the Valley Trails were a significant stand alone draw.


Edit, @noox: Ich seh schon, da hat vorher noch was in deinem Post gefehlt. Drum war ich kurz verwirrt.  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Ja sorry - hatte tatsächlich was vergessen. 

Das mit dem Gesamtkonzept ist natürlich immer wichtig. Aber wie die Studie von Whistler sagt: Die Leute sind wegen dem Park da. Klar, wenn ich eine Woche Urlaub mache - womöglich mit Freundin, die weniger gern biked - dann muss auch was anderes geboten werden.

Aber wie z.B. Finale Ligure, PDS, Whistler zeigen, kann man mit MTB schon Leute für mind. eine Woche anziehen, die nur zum Biken kommen. 

Einige Destinationen sind bei uns da sicher auch auf einem guten Weg. Es dauer halt alles etwas länger wegen den typischen Wegebau-Problemen.


Was ich nur aufzeigen wollte ist, dass es schon möglich ist, auch einen Bikepark großteils über Liftkarten zu finanzieren. Und dass ich auch glaube, dass viele der Parks nicht hauptsächlich querfinanziert sind. Ich vermute, dass da die Tourismusverbände eher bei den Events mitfinanzieren. Der normale Bikepark-Betrieb bringt z.B. in Leogang glaub ich gar nicht so viele Übernachtungen. Viele kampen hier. Auch Schladming ist eher so die Tagesdestination.

----------


## Tyrolens

Na nicht (nur) das Bikeangebot muss ganzheitlich betrachtet werden, da geht es vermutlich genauso um Saufmöglichkeiten oder solche Sachen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Was das Apre-Biken betrifft hapert es da bei uns massiv. Wagrain war/ist da net schlecht mit der "Alm" neben dem Parkplatz. In Leogang freut's uns nie nachdem wir die Bikes im Auto haben wieder rauf zur Bar zu gehen. Auf der X-Line ging's hin und wieder nach dem Biken in die Pizzaria - allerdings ist das auch nix, wo sich dann die Biker generell noch auf ein Bier treffen.

Schladming dasselbe. Da musst eher lang suchen, bist was findst. Daher lassen wir's dann meist. Fiss is noch halbwegs OK mit ihrer Schirmbar und Grillerei (zumindest letztes Jahr gab's das). Aber da ist die Essensauswahl eher dürftig.

Schade eigentlich.

Ganzheitlich: für längere Urlaube sicher. Was mich betrifft: Damit ich länger bleibe, braucht es genügend geile Strecken. Und schöne günstige Unterkünfte. Für mich ist günstig einfach wichtig - wenn ich bedenke, dass ich für ein Bike-WE normal mit 200 Euro nicht auskomme (waren oft 2 Übernachtungen), und es mit Rennen und sonstigen Ausflügen mindestens 10 waren, ist das einfach ein Haufen Kohle.

----------


## Tyrolens

Radlurlaub ist teuer, keine Frage, günstige Unterkünfte gibt es im Alpenraum eigentlich überall. Günstig bis zur persönlichen Schmerzgrenze zb im Pinzgau oder Zillertal. In Südtirol sind die Preise sowieso super.
Ein Trail-Netz für eine Woche musst aber erst mal zusammen bringen.
Was man sonst noch so braucht... Werkstatt, Ersatzteilversorgung (extrem schwierig), ein Programm für Mädls und/oder Familien,... Kurzum, die Sache wird um nix weniger aufwendig als der winterliche Skibetrieb und demensprechend kostspielig. Mit 200 Euro wirst dann vielleicht gar nimmer weit hüpfen, weil die Liftkarte für Sa und So schon 100 Euro kostet, die Unterkunft noch mal 100 Euro, Essen 60 Euro, die Party am Abend 50 Euro... Anfahrt, Abfahrt 100 Euro...
Es ist da vielleicht ein Gerücht, dass Bikepark Besucher nicht viel Geld ausgeben. Der normale Tourenbiker jedenfalls ist eher sehr spendabel. Gut, die reisen schon mal mit einem VW T5 an.  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Ich denke, dass der typische Bikepark-Besucher doch eher jünger ist und demenstsprechend dort spart, wo es nicht sein muss. Für Bike, Outfit und Party wird Geld ausgegeben. Sonst hält man sich zurück. 

Tourenbiken ist eher für etwas ältere interessant. Bis vor wenigen Jahren gab's auch nciht die Bikes, die so tourenfähig waren und gleichzeitig im Bikepark auf vielen Strecken super Spaß machten. Das kommt zwar jetzt mit den Enduro-Bikes, aber für jüngere ist es vermutlich nicht ganz so cool wie Downhill. Ein nicht mehr ganz so junger Tourenbiker will halt eine schöne Unterkunft und gut essen. 

Zwecks Rundumversorgung f. Freundin/Familie: Wenn man sich andere Bikegebiete ansehen, die Leute für eine Woche oder mehr anziehen, dann gibt es dort dieses Konzept nicht: Nach Whistler, Finale, PDS fährt man zum Biken. Ausnahme ist vielleicht Gardasse - allerdings verliert der eher wieder bei den Bikern.

Die Frage ist ja auch, ob die Touristen das überhaupt wollen. Ich denke, wenn ich Familie hätte, würde ich lieber das eine odere andere WE mit Freunden Biken und sonst einen reinen Familien-Urlaub machen, als krampfhaft versuchen, Familienurlaub und Biken unter einen Hut zu bringen.  Wenn die ganze Familie Interesse am Bike hat, ist's was anderes - aber selbst da ist dann die Frage, ob ich das nicht eher mal für 1-2 Tage mache, als den Urlaub dafür zu planen.

----------


## mankra

> Für mich ist günstig einfach wichtig


Aus individueller Sicht natürlich nachvollziehbar, niemand hat etwas zu verschenken, aber da beißt sich die Katze natürlich in den Schwanz:

Der wichtigste Antrieb zum Betrieb von Parks und Strecken ist natürlich der Ertrag. 
Entgegen den Schifahrern im Winter, aber auch dem "normalen" Touren-MTBler, sind die DHler im Schnitt ein jüngeres Publikum, besser auf Selbstversorgung ausgestattet und bringen somit nur einen geringeren Ertrag.

Nur geht hier die Diskussion in die Richtung, daß die Biker den Liftbetrieb finanzieren würden oder müßten.
Nochmal, die Biker machen nur einen sehr kleinen % Satz aus, sind eher ein Zubrot, weil der Lift sowieso im Betrieb ist.
D.h. die Liftbetrieb muß bereits ohne Bike kostendeckend sein, die Biker können höchstens dazu dienen, die Auslastung zu verbessern.
So auch in Maribor: Das Problem hat nix mit dem Bikepark Betrieb zu tun. Die Finanzierung der neuen Liftanlage, der Hotelbetrieb, da lagen wohl die Probleme.

----------


## Tyrolens

Halbwegs eine Seilbahn kostet halt schnell mal 10 Mio Euro. Da ist die AfA schon enorm und nur über einen riesen Absatz an Liftkarten finanzierbar, es sei denn, es zahlt jemand drein, wie in Österreich, wo die meisten kleinen Gebiete von der öffentlichen Hand gestützt werden. 

Auch Tourenbiker mögen Lifttransfers. Dazu gibt es schon einige Angebote und es wird eher mehr als weniger. Denen ist das auch egal, wenn die XY Gondeltour mit garantiert 10 Gipfeln 50 Euro kostet. 

Ob ein Familienangebot nötig ist, entscheidet man eh nicht alleine, sondern dann meistens die bessere Hälfte.  :Wink:  
Finale oder Massa bieten doch einiges an Alternativprogramm an. 

Das mit dem Umsatz ist ein riesiges Thema. Wie Mankra schreibt. Geld will niemand ausgeben, aber je mehr Geld in Umlauf kommt, desto größer die Motivation für den Anbieter zu investieren. Mal abgesehen von jenen, die generell gegen alles sind. Aber wenn einem Grundeigentümer ein netter jährlicher Pachtbetrag winkt, wird er eher dazu bereit sein, seine Flächen für einen Bikepark zur Verfügung zu stellen. 
Mit Enduro und Co wird dieses Thema sowieso noch groß. Je mehr Leute auf Singletrails unterwegs sind und je größer die Ansprüche (aller Beteiligten) werden, desto eher wird Geld eine Rolle spielen. Letztlich kann es passieren, dass dann vielleicht auch Benutzungsgebühren anfallen. Jahreskarte für die local singletrails 100 Euro.

Wanderer sind mit Abstand das beste Geschäft, vor allem die, die mit dem Bus anreisen. So eine Bimmelbahn wie in Maurach am Achensee ist eine Gelddruckmaschine. Da muss einem Mountainbiker schon klar sein, dass die auf einen pfeifen und auch gar kein Interesse haben, irgendeine Art von Leistung anzubieten.

----------


## klamsi

Nachdem ich heute auf der Petzen war und der Flow Trail der beste mir bekannte auch für Anfänger geeignete Trail dieser Kategorie in ganz Österreich ist muss ich mich gerade über den folgenden Bericht etwas wundern: kaernten.orf.at/m/news/stories/2674985
Ich hoff die Pläne gehen auf. Wäre schade um den Trail (und das verbaute Geld)den sie sich in Saalbach, Leogang usw. mal anschauen sollten!

----------


## benny_95

Maribor soll jetzt angeblich den Winterbetrieb komplett abstellen, abaer dafür das ganze jahr für downhiller geöffnet haben ka ob das stimmt, jedenfalls machen die denk ich sicher wieder auf

----------


## prolink88

Marburg selbst hat das gebiet übernommen und sperrt nächstes jahr wieder auf
bei der Gravity Card sind sie dabei

dann müßen sie das Schirennen abgesagt haben

----------


## noox

Solche Infos kamen jetzt schon von mehreren Seiten.

----------


## gorgonzola

> Solche Infos kamen jetzt schon von mehreren Seiten.


Hab die Woche mit einen Kollegen aus Maribor gsprochen, anscheinend fährt die Gondel schon wieder.
Finanziert wird die Gschicht von den Marburger Verkehrsbetrieben, den umliegenden Hotels und somit auch von ausländischen Investoren.

Wies konkret mit dem Bikeparkbetrieb ausschaut wusste er leider nicht, ich warte hier noch auf eine email.

----------


## willi

Die Gondel fährt z.Z(solange die Temperatur passt, wegen der beschneiung), weil der Winterbetrieb(Ski)  ja im Moment finanziell gesichert ist. Marprom(verkehrsbetriebe Stadt Maribor) hat für den Winter bis Ende März das Skigebiet mit Begleitinfrastruktur  gemietet.(Deal der Stadt mit dem Konkursverwalter/Gericht). Die Miete ist aber im verhältniss sehr gering und nur eine Notlösung. Die Schulden werden dadurch niemals annähernt gedeckt, was einen dauerhaften Betrieb, so nicht möglich machen wird.

Das bedeutet also nicht, das es im Sommer so läuft, weil noch nicht ganz klar(oder Offiziell offengelgt) ist, wer das danach(ab April) übernimmt. Da sie aber bei der GC dabei sind, denke ich das sie da schon ein Konzept geplant haben.

----------


## robsen

Weiß jemand etwas neues vom Bike Park Maribor?
Maribor war ja immer einer der ersten Parks die aufgesperrt haben.
Hat jemand Information ob sie heuer überhaupt noch aufsperren?

----------


## Killuha

Auf der offiziellen FB-Seite des Bikeparks stellen immer wieder mal Leute die Frage wies jetzt wirklich weitergeht und haben nicht einmal eine Antwort von der FB-Seite bekommen, geschweige denn was offizielles. Ich bleib weiterhin skeptisch.

Edit: Die letzte Info die ich aufgeschnappt habe ist, dass Specialized ausgestiegen ist....

----------


## willi

Ja aber angeblich will Maprom den Bikepark  weiterführen. Zumindest sind sie glaube ich in verhandlung.

----------


## willi

Edit2: siehe News :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

Die Jungs vom Lines Magazin haben sich diesen Aprilscherz erlaubt - und wir haben diese Aktion ebenfalls unterstützt. Zum News-Artikel: 
https://downhill-rangers.com/news/77...k-maribor.html

Auf deren Facebook-Seite gibt's ein paar Infos. Allerdings auch nur, dass noch nicht bekannt ist, wie es weitergehen soll:
https://www.facebook.com/LinesMagazi...114323/?type=1

----------


## willi

Heute hat mir Gonzo0815 geschrieben, das Maribor nicht mehr bei der GC dabei ist: www.gravity-card.com/ :Frown:

----------


## prolink88

da man überhaupt nix mehr gehört hat habe ich es mir schon gedacht das da nix mehr wird  :Frown: 
Gondel fährt aber jede stunde
mach mas auf die alte Tour  :Smile:  sind wir in denn 90er auch so gefahren..hat keinen interresiert

----------


## gsheli

Und es hat damals richtig gute Trails gegeben

----------


## willi

Kommt halt darauf an ob sie Tageskarten für Biker anbieten.

----------


## Killuha

NEIN!  :Frown:  Ich hab mich schon so auf die Jumpline gefreut....

Für mich ist dann der nächstgelegene Bikepark Semmering, danach kommt schon Schladming und der ist 2 1/2h weg.

Schade, dass der Schöckl noch nicht bei der GC dabei ist....

Mhh, gut dass ich die GC noch nicht gekauft habe, da Maribor jetzt wegfällt stellt sich wirklich die Frage ob sich die GC für mich überhaupt auszahlt...

Aber lieber den Winterbetrieb mit 100 Schneekanonen durchdrücken.... -.-

@noox: Jetzt müssts euren Aprilscherz durchziehen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tyrolens

Den Markt, also den für Skibetrieb und Bikeparks schüttelt es derzeit ordentlich gut. 

Marburg hat halt den Vorteil seiner geographischen Lage. Aber im Winter zieht das schon nicht mehr. 

Und was die Bikepark-Kundschaft betrifft: Früher gab es ja eine große Szene in der Steiermark. Wird die weniger?

----------


## prolink88

in unserer Region gibt es fast keinen Schnee mehr...südlich noch schlimmer
da wird das geschäft im winter nicht gerade rosig sein

Biker gibt es mehr als je zuvor...an dem liegt es sicher nicht
am WE war immer viel los am Berg in Pohorje
der Lift fährt ja sowieso..das extra Geschäft kann ja nur vom Vorteil sein
vorallem haben die ja fast keine kosten..die strecken werden zwar hergerichtet sind aber teilweise schon ewig dort vorhanden

----------


## klamsi

> Den Markt, also den für Skibetrieb und Bikeparks schüttelt es derzeit ordentlich gut. 
> 
> Marburg hat halt den Vorteil seiner geographischen Lage. Aber im Winter zieht das schon nicht mehr. 
> 
> Und was die Bikepark-Kundschaft betrifft: Früher gab es ja eine große Szene in der Steiermark. Wird die weniger?


Ich hab eher das Gefühl die Szene wird größer. Zumindest wenn man sich auf den lokalen Trails umsieht. Aber bis die alle in die Bikeparks pilgern dauerts vielleicht noch ein bisl.

Das Problem dürfte halt der fehlende Ski-Tourismus sein. Der bringt nun mal die Massen, das is selbst in Whistler so. Aber wenn das nimmer geht weil zu Teuer (Kunstschnee usw.), zu wenig Nachfrage und starke Konkurrenz aus den großen Gebieten dann bleibt halt ned viel oder? Wenn die Bahn also ned öffentlich subventioniert wird dann stellt sich sicher die Frage ob sich der Betrieb lohnt. Wohl eher nicht für die "paar" leut die im Sommer damit fahren. Und hängen in Maribor nicht auch diese ganzen riesen Hotelbauten mit dran? Wenns da um die ganze Anlage geht also Hotels plus Seilbahn usw. dann versteh ich schon warum da grad nix los is...




> Biker gibt es mehr als je zuvor...an dem liegt es sicher nicht
> am WE war immer viel los am Berg in Pohorje
> der Lift fährt ja sowieso..das extra Geschäft kann ja nur vom Vorteil sein


Wenn der Lift sowieso fährt dann stellt sich sicher die Frage warum da nix geht (Wer betreibt den jetzt eigentlich?). Dann dürfts wohl eher an einem Betreiber des Bikeparks fehlen oder?

----------


## Tyrolens

Wird dann wohl im schlimmsten Fall auf Shuttledienste wie in Finale Ligure raus laufen. Derweil versuchen die mittelgroßen Skigebiete auf den Zug auf zu springen. 
Der Skibetrieb konzentriert sich eh schon auf Nordtirol.
Schnee haben wir auch nicht so viel, aber ab 2.000 m Seehöhe kann man relativ sicher beschneien. 

Andererseits werden in letzter Zeit schon sehr viele Seilbahnen für den reinen Sommerbetrieb gebaut. Da lockt dann aber irgend eine Touristenattraktion. So wie Bad Wildbad von den Sauftouristen lebt und nicht vom Bikepark.  :Wink: 

Das Problem ist halt echt, dass eine Seilbahn eine sehr teure Investition ist. 
Kleine Skigebiete stehen auch in Österreich, selbst in Tirol vor dem aus. Da will/kann keiner mehr rein zahlen. So wie derzeit in Brixlegg, wo jährlich immerhin 40.000 Personen befördert werden - selbst das lohnt sich nicht.

----------


## Sethimus

> So wie _Willingen_ von den Sauftouristen lebt und nicht vom Bikepark.


fyp. bad wildbad lebt von kurgaesten

----------


## Pes

Ich bin zwar neu in der Downhill "Szene" jedoch finde ich dass zb der Semmering voriges Jahr fast überfüllt war. 
Am WE kaum einen Parkplatz gefunden und gondel war eigentlich jede voll besetzt und dass obwohl man hier liest das Semmering nicht gerade der beliebteste park ist (Ich für meinen teil finde den park Weltklasse!!!). 

Ich habe mich mit dem Downhill virus erst voriges Jahr infiziert und auch schon ein paar bekannte angesteckt.
Ich denke dass die Szene in den nächsten Jahren noch um einiges wachsen wird, es ist einfach ein "leistbares" sehr lustiges hobby! 

Ich versteh einfach nicht warum trotzdem so ein beliebter Bikepark wie Marburg einfach dicht macht. 
Wird seine gründe haben aber dafür bin ich wohl zu dumm.  :Wink:  

Mfg

Entschuldige die Rechtschreibung, nur schnell runtergerattert.

----------


## rush_dc

Wäre echt schade wenn da nix mehr geht. Maribor ist immer  eine Fixstation wenn ich in der Steiermark bei meinen Eltern auf Besuch bin.

----------


## Tommy 24

Auf dem Vienna Airking hab ich beim Tourismusverband von Slowenien nachgefragt ob der Bikepark dieses Jahr offen haben wird. Sie sagten,dass nach dem IXS Downhill cup vom 15-17 Mai  der Park offen sein wird... Na hoffen wirs mal 
Und zum Thema Semmering: Ebenfalls beim Vienna Airking war Semmering groß vertreten und sie sagten, dass die Eröffnung und ÖM wegen Wetterbedingungen verschoben werden musste weil einfach noch zu viel Schnee liegt/lag und sie bis Anfang Mai unmöglich fertig geworden wären. Außerdem würde es keinen Sinn machen den Bikepark so groß zu vertreten wenn sie nicht aufmachen würden.

----------


## Killuha

Gerade auf Pinkbike gelesen:

www.pinkbike.com/news/trail-t...rope-2015.html




> The Bikepark Pohorje in Maribor for now will not be part of the GraVity Card family. The new gondola operator is about to test all facilities. The bike park operator, Iztok Kvas explains:
> 
> “All important steps are already initiated and we are doing our best to reopen the park as soon as possible.” Once the Bikepark Pohorje can put enough trails into operation, the GraVity Card will be valid again. All card holders will be informed as soon as there are any changes.


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt wie's so schön heißt  :Wink:

----------


## Killuha

Von der FB-Page ( https://www.facebook.com/bikeparkpohorje ):




> Dear riders,
> In the name of SPANK Company from Maribor, we deeply apologise for an unpleasant current situation, which occurred after the bankruptcy of previous resort manager, Sportni Center Pohorje.
> Since October 2014 we have been actively and thoroughly reminding the new resort manager about the issues that needed to be solved regarding the Bike Park opening. Unfortunately this was not enough.
> We believe and sincerely hope that the responsible people will realize the importance and potential of the Bike Park Pohorje and will cooperate with the City Council of Maribor to do everything that needs to be done to re-open our Bike Park.
> All the information and updates about re-opening will be shared on our FB profile #bikeparkpohorje. Until then we wish you an excellent biking season with no injuries and we hope we'll see each other on Pohorje any time soon.
> Keep on riding....

----------


## prolink88

laut neuesten Nachrichten aus dem Slowenischen Radio ist der Park vor kurzem an einen Slowenischen Investor vermietet worden
dann wird es nächstes Jahr ziemlich sicher weitergehen

----------


## willi

Hoffen wir mal das es nicht nur die Flow Line( auf Kärntner Zug aufspringen)wird wie lange diskutiert. 

kolesarskepoti.si/bike-park-p...line-za-krave/

----------


## prolink88

haha..die info ist von dieser woche...mal sehen

----------


## Killuha

> Hoffen wir mal das es nicht nur die Flow Line( auf Kärntner Zug aufspringen)wird wie lange diskutiert.


Eigentlich eh wurscht - hauptsache die Gondel nimmt einen wieder mit, dann kann man eh trotzdem die anderen Lines fahren, auch wenn die nicht geshaped sind. Hab irgendwo vor kurzem ein Video gesehen, da sind 2-3 Leute ausnahmsweise mit der Gondel mitgenommen worden, sind glaub ich die Rote (die, wo man bei den Snickers Drops vorbei kommt) und die Downhill gefahren. Haben noch gut ausgeschaut die Strecken  :Smile:

----------


## Killuha

Es gibt was offizielles:
www.bikeparkpohorje.si

----------


## prolink88

Soll ein 2 monatiger probebetrieb vom neuem Pächter sein
Welches ist der Flowtrail?

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ist der Flowrtrail nicht die "rote Line" gewesen?

Oben gleich neben dem Lift weg, die sich dann aufgeteilt hat in den Wald und die Table Line, dann in den Nothshore Park überging zur Hütte wo man später dann in die DH einbiegen konnte, oder normal weiter zum Lift.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Naja, wenn der Flowtrail so ausschaut wie letzten Herbst, is das ned so berauschend.

----------


## willi

> Ist der Flowrtrail nicht die "rote Line" gewesen?
> 
> Oben gleich neben dem Lift weg, die sich dann aufgeteilt hat in den Wald und die Table Line, dann in den Nothshore Park überging zur Hütte wo man später dann in die DH einbiegen konnte, oder normal weiter zum Lift.


Ist schon richtig. Nur war das immer die Blaue(abgesehen von der Northshore). Die Rote war in den Wald rein, die nachher die Lifttrasse runter geht( wo die großen Gaps waren).

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ah, ok oder so!

Gaps? Du meinst die Drops (Nuts)!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Na es sind eher Gaps. Das große hast ja mit gut 35km/h fahren müssen; eher Drop-untypisch.

----------


## willi

Das sind Gaps. Sagt ja auch schon die Namensgebung :Wink:

----------


## prolink88

www.mtb.si/en/news/3160-marib...-out-soon.html

----------


## q_FTS_p

Klingt semi-optimistisch, aber wird schon, hoffe ich.

----------


## prolink88

Neue infos aus Marburg
Es gibt einen neuen Pächter
Kostet laut infos nur 500€ im monat.
Was das alles beinhaltet weiss ich nicht
Das hätten wir auch übernehmen können  :Wink:

----------


## prolink88

www.mtb.si/en/news/3216-marpr...orje-park.html

----------


## georg

> "summer can be a nice extra income, but it can‘t - in any way - compensate for big problems in winter."


Und das wird genau so lange bleiben bis
a) die "big problems" im Winter noch größer werden und sich dann
b) die Gebiete den Schwerpunkt von den Daunhillern/Freerider weg auf die Ottonormal-TourenBiker verlegen.
Das kann sehr schnell gehen.

Die "Probleme" bedingen eine sündteure Winterinfrastruktur. Da sind ein paar zusammengezimmerte Gestelle und Schaufler/Bagger für die Lines im Sommer Peanuts. Ich persönlich halte das Vernachlässigen und Behindern des Sommertourismus in Österreich - dazu gehören auch MTBiker - schon für fahrlässig. Aber vielleicht sorgt das für eine Flurbereinigung und das eine oder andere Gebiet geht auch bei uns in Konkurs.

----------


## Tyrolens

Also bei uns im Westen gibt es eine Menge Regionen, die schon an die 50% Sommernächtigungen haben.

----------


## Sethimus

und waehrend die noch ueberlegen erweitert whistler erheblich:

renaissance.whistlerblackcomb.com/

----------


## robsen

Auf der Facebook Seite sind die ersten Fotos vom Bau der Streck.
Es geht voran.

----------


## LINES

Oha!
https://www.facebook.com/bikeparkpoh...type=3&theater

----------


## robsen

Laut dem Flyer ist jetzt der Bikepark Betrieb beim Sessellift (da braucht man ja 3 Lifte bis zum Gipfel).
Weiß jemand etwas darüber?

----------


## willi

Angeblich haben sie bei der Gondel Technische Probleme :Musing:

----------


## robsen

Die Gondel ist ja erst ca. 10Jahre alt.
Mit 3 Sesselliften zum Gipfel könnte es etwas länger dauern.

----------


## Otto

die Seilbahn wurde 2009 errichtet und wird im Winter 7Jahre alt.
ich denke es wird die jährliche Revision durchgeführt.....

----------


## Otto

war schon jemand von euch vor Ort?
welche Strecken konnten befahren werden, alles offen?
wann mach die Gondel wieder auf?

----------


## prolink88

leider nix erfahren
wie Slowenisch Typisch...keine Infos
die könnten ja vielleicht mal was Deutsches Schreiben schliesslich sind 70-80% der Biker von hier

----------


## james007

waren letzte Woche unten und es wird mit zwei Sessellifte gefahren und es dauert gefühlte 2 Stunden bis man oben ist.wird ca.30 min.sein die die Auffahrt dauert.
Brauchten für 5 Runs fast den ganzen Tag.Es gibt eine offizielle Strecke die ist oben langweilig und im unteren Teil ganz o.k.
man kann aber auch diverse inoffiziele strecken fahren und die DH ist zwar nicht hergerichtet ist aber cool zu fahren.

----------


## noox

Seit heute sind die Gondeln auch für Mountainbiker wieder in betrieb, wie mtb.si meldet:

www.mtb.si/en/news/3354-back-...-dirtbags.html

----------


## Killuha

Servus,

wir wollen jetzt am Wochenende runterfahren. Wie schauts aktuell aus? War jemand in letzter Zeit unten seit die Gondel wieder fährt?

Lt. Homepage ist nur die Blaue offen, kann man die anderen trotzdem fahren? Bei der WC Strecke schätz ich mal eher nein, weil sie extra "Under construction" dazu geschrieben haben. Für eine Strecke sind mir € 24 dann doch zu viel :-/

----------


## robsen

Hallo,

War vor 2 Wochen unten.
Die Blaue ist ganz normal offen, die Rote habe ich nicht probiert, aber was man von der Gondel aus sieht, ziemlich mit Baumbruch verlegt.
Die WC im oberen Bereich kann man fahren, aber dadurch, dass keine Absperrungen vorhanden sind, gehen immer wieder Wanderer auf der Strecke (zwei mal Wanderer im Rock Garden). 
So war es vor zwei Wochen.
Grüße

----------


## prolink88

wir waren heute unten
wie oben gesagt Blaue offiziell offen
fahren kann man aber alles wie gewohnt Rot und WC komplett, auch Secret´s(sind etwas mit Fortsarbeiten eingeschränkt)
beim Start gibt es nur eine Strecke(Blau), wer Rot fahren will muss weiter unten einsteigen
Sprünge sind Teilweise anders gebaut

----------


## Killuha

Danke für die Rückmeldungen, dann werden wir (sofern das Wetter passt) wohl dieses Wochenende runterschauen.  :Smile:

----------


## Charly82

Servus!

wie siehts zur Zeit unten aus? was kann man fahren?
stimmt es, dass die bei den Secrets penibler geworden sind?

Greez, Charly

----------


## Killuha

War vor 3 Wochen unten, da hats offiziell nur 1 Line gegeben. 
Oben den Blauen Anfang, dann Jumpline (Rot), dann wieder blau bei den 2 Drops in die Grube vorbei zum Step Up.
Achtung: früher war da ein Holz-Table, jetzt ist es ein GAP-Jump, kann man aber rechts Umfahren und man kommt trotzdem zu den Drops
Von da dann über die Wiese hinunter wo die kleine Tables sind wo man dann nach der Kurve zur Einfahrt WorldCup Strecke kommt. Da dann weiter die 1000 Anlieger hinunter. Dann kommt man auf die Forststraße, wo man auch aus dem Rockgarden der WorldCup Strecke dazu kommt und von da die bekannte Rote Line bis zur Gondel runter. Hergerichtet ist da nicht wirklich was...

Man kann die WC fahren, sie ist nicht offiziell freigegeben und nicht hergerichtet, ab und zu verwirren sich auch Wanderer, die einen dann meistens (in Slowenisch) schimpfen. ^^

Die einfahrt zur 2. Roten die unter der Gondel verläuft muss man suchen, ist offiziell auch zu, kann man aber fahren. Ist halt überhaupt nicht hergerichtet und ab und zu sind Bäume über die Strecke gelegen. Der Northshore neben der Blauen Strecke, beim Anlieger-Teil ist immer noch voll mit Baumbruch.

Die Secret nach der Jumpline wurde von vielen Wanderer frequentiert, den meisten wars komplett wurscht, einer hat sich ziemlich aufgeregt. Bei der unteren Secret ist nie jemand entgegen gekommen und auf der rechten Secret (wenn man den Berg nach unten schaut) waren sogar MX-Fahrer unterwegs, die waren auch sehr gechillt  :Smile:  

Vor kurzem haben ja die Bürgermeister von Maribor und Graz angekündigt, dass Sie sich für die DH und CX WM 2018 bewerben, bin gespannt ob des was wird. Mir kommt nicht vor, dass Maribor aktuell viel Geld für die Trails am Pohorje investiert. Aber sind ja noch 2 Jahre  :Big Grin: 

Edit - Gerade noch kurz recherchiert: Es wird weder eine WM, noch eine EM sondern ein WC Wochenende! 2018 stimmt aber  :Wink: 

Anscheinend wurde da von mehreren Seiten falsch berichtet - sorry

www.lines-mag.at/2015/mtb-wel...-graz-maribor/

----------


## prolink88

hat wer interrese?  :Wink: 
www.mtb.si/en/news/4195-want-...-the-deal.html

----------


## fromnai

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten  :Smile:

----------

